# Clam Tags



## Eastcore (Sep 11, 2013)

Does anyone have a source for garment clam tags that you apply with a heat press. I have a source for sewn clam tags but not heat press. Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What is a clam tag?


----------



## Eastcore (Sep 11, 2013)

Small label that attaches to the bottom of the garment by the side seam. Maybe I a not using the right name which could explain why I can't find them. This is the term used by the customer and the guy she gave me with the sewn in tags.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

We're not fancy around here. We just call them hem tags. 

Pretty much every label maker has the option of adding a heat seal adhesive to their woven tags. If your supplier does not do it, here are links from a couple of our preferred vendors: CustomLables4U - Wholesale Custom Woven Clothing Labels | Sewing Labels | Woven Damask Logo Labels | Hem Tags and http://www.clothinglabels4u.com/

But, as I said, pretty much every label maker can do it, except yours I guess.


----------



## Eastcore (Sep 11, 2013)

splathead said:


> We're not fancy around here. We just call them hem tags.
> 
> Pretty much every label maker has the option of adding a heat seal adhesive to their woven tags. If your supplier does not do it, here are links from a couple of our preferred vendors: CustomLables4U - Wholesale Custom Woven Clothing Labels | Sewing Labels | Woven Damask Logo Labels | Hem Tags and Clothing Labels, Woven Custom Clothing Tags Manufacturers - Clothing Labels 4U.com
> 
> But, as I said, pretty much every label maker can do it, except yours I guess.


Thanks. I will look into that.


----------

